# Commecial Fuse Board



## HelloBuddy7 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi all

Can you wire Flex in a fuse board? So no FP200 or Singles or T&E?

I dont think it seys you cant in regs but im thinking just down to good practice.. Bit of a debat at work

Look forward to responces!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

HelloBuddy7 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can you wire Flex in a fuse board? So no FP200 or Singles or T&E?
> 
> ...


Do u speak english? Or write it? My brain hurts from trying to understand what you wrote? Do you have pictures?


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Switch board ? Fuse panel ? I dont get what your asking


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

This needs to move to the UK electrical forum so his folks from that side of the pond can answer his questions. :thumbsup:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah sorry for being blunt... Didnt look at profile!


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

wireman64 said:


> Switch board ? Fuse panel ? I dont get what your asking


Opps yeah didn't look at profile


----------



## bryanh (Oct 12, 2012)

If you read reg 521.9 you will see it states flexible cable should only be used for fixed wiring only if etc etc,
I would say no not to use it myself as its design is not good for terminating into to the type of terminals design for solid cores not flexi , I guess if you used crimped pins that would get over that problem ?


----------

